# personally, your greatest achievement



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

what for you, personally, has been your greatest achievement? 
not necessarily from the way it might have looked from anothers point of view.

owning your own home?
getting married?
graduation?
raising kids?
gaining a position somewhere?
a particular performance?
...


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

35 views, no replies, maybe it's not a strong point of people with SA to see their own achievements. I must admit, i find it difficult to select something myself i feel is very worthy. For me, its a toss up between the effort i put into my last relationship, and passing university papers.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Learning to ride a bike! LoL

My next great achievement will be to own a house.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Graduating highschool, and it has nothing to do with highschool courses being difficult, because honestly I think most of us can agree they are a joke. It was just my last year of highschool was social anxiety hell, I lost contact with my best friend who became a drug dealer, I started getting really paranoid from smoking too much pot too often and stopped chilling with my other group of friends. Also my co-op program on a construction site was obvious hell, being a pathetic, shy loner doesn't help win over the straight version of the macho men. But it's over and I'm happier now


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Mine would have to be surviving 2 years of high school (with 2 more to go)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Getting my degree with first-class honours. I left university because of my SA but I finished with a distance-learning university and graduated this year. It took 4 years but I did it and I'm still brimming with pride about it.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Wow, JM, very impressive! Regarding that last one, you've certainly been a great help around here, and I'm sure we've helped you as well. I hope you stick around long after you've graduated.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> Helping quite a few people on this forum.


I nominate this as your greatest one


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Getting my job


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

> Getting into and graduating from my first choice university.
> Appearing on TV.
> Appearing on radio.
> Acting on the professional stage
> ...


damn, i didn't know this side of you but that brings another curiosity... why come back and help here if you have soo much going in your life. you have to focus in your future... like family... kids.

at any rate, i applaud you sir. somebody has to say it.


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not saying this to sound depressing, but rather because I do think it is my greatest achievement because at times it has been very challenging....staying alive


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

By far getting a job in this economy.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Graduating university.


----------



## sasha northton (Jul 17, 2010)

Holding down a job in sales that requires constant face-to-face pitches to customers when I have a phobic fear of presenting/interviews/meetings. Every morning feels like my body can't take the pressure of what i know is ahead of me but I somehow manage to muddle my way through and by the end of the day I am flat out on the couch! And even more strange I actually manage to sell the hell out of my product - maybe I come accross as vulnerable/shy and non threatening which makes buyers feel comfortable/relaxed????


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

Finally went back to college. It's just an online university (regionally/nationally accredited) but it's still my greatest achievement so far.. until I graduate and get my degree next year.


----------



## whatitbee (May 4, 2010)

Graduating College.
obtaining a BA & MA


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Personally, my greatest achievement was looking in the eye and smiling at the person I utmost admire.
He even sat down next to me and talked


----------



## tedgills (Jul 24, 2010)

Now that I think about it, I'm not sure what my greatest achievement is...

I'm 15 years old and so far, one of my greatest achievements in my life was when I recited a poem dedicated to my brother who passed away. My first poetry recital, at a funeral..


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2010)

tedgills said:


> Now that I think about it, I'm not sure what my greatest achievement is...
> 
> I'm 15 years old and so far, one of my greatest achievements in my life was when I recited a poem dedicated to my brother who passed away. My first poetry recital, at a funeral..


Aww I'm so sorry to hear that. *gives big internet hug*.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

:Writing an entire novel during NaNoWriMo (www.nanowrimo.org)
:Winning a lot of poetry contest
>getting the honor roll the whole year in the 8th grade
:featuring on a song that was tributed to my FAVORiTE artist
>being published in [Whispers, A Collection on Short Works and Sunflowers&Seashells]
and one I'm beliving I'll achieve someday >controling my SA, instead of my SA controling me


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Graduating from college.
Managed to quit smoking cigarettes. It's been six years now!
Stopped drinking alcohol. I was addicted to it and I haven't drank in over 4 years.
The progress I've made in overcoming depression and SA.
Moving across country and starting a new life on my own.


----------

